
Rust and Blockchain Workshop/Meetup in Berlin - aimeedeer
https://www.meetup.com/Rust-in-Blockchain-Berlin/events/
======
sandyfjord
What do you think are the best blockchain projects out there written in Rust?
Thanks!

